# شريط "الملكة والأمير" لكورال القطيع الصغير



## cobcob (13 مايو 2007)

*شريط "الملكة والأمير" بتاع كورال القطيع الصغير
الشريط ده قدييييييييييم بس فيه ترانيم أطفال جميلة 
وأوبريت بيحكى قصة حياة مارجرجس

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2696874/339fe67c/_sharing.html*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "الملكة والأمير" لكورال القطيع الصغير*

*ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

كان نفسى فى الشريط دا من زماااااااااااااااااان 

ربنا يخليكى و يباركك ميرسى جدآ جدآ​*


----------



## oesi no (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "الملكة والأمير" لكورال القطيع الصغير*

شكرا على تعبك ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "الملكة والأمير" لكورال القطيع الصغير*

*ميرسى يا COBCOB على الشريط 
بجد رائع..ربنا يعوضك خير​*


----------



## mado (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: شريط "الملكة والأمير" لكورال القطيع الصغير*

ميرسى قوى قوى قوى:big29:


----------



## mik_fad (5 أغسطس 2010)

*متشكر جداً, *
*دا كان شريطي المفضل و انا صغير*


----------

